# How to Build: Milky White - Into the Woods



## Tugboat (Jul 1, 2014)

I am working a summer camp next week and part of my job will be to build Milky White from Into the Woods with the help of about 30 6th-8th graders. The motto of this camp is KISS (Keep It Simple, Stupid), so this does not need to be a large-scale job.

Any suggestions of where to start with this would be great. Thanks!


----------



## techieman33 (Jul 1, 2014)

Chicken wire and paper mache would be my plan.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 1, 2014)

techieman33 said:


> Chicken wire and paper mache would be my plan.



This was my initial thought, but then I was thinking... wait a minute what about when Milky White has to fall to the ground and die? And I envisioned this beautiful cow getting flattened on one side. So I don't know what to use to make it sturdy.


----------



## pickles (Jul 1, 2014)

Last I did it we had a fiberglass cow with some fishing line on casters. It was great. Super cheesy. But hey, if you embrace the cheese wiz and make fun of it, it works out quite well!


----------



## josh88 (Jul 1, 2014)

Make it a flat cutout. Two dimensional like an illustration from a story book. I've seen it done like that with small wheels like an old pull behind toy. Might not work if it doesn't fit the rest of the design but it's plenty sturdy and easy to make.


Via tapatalk


----------

